# Les MacGéens autour du globe : France - Centre & Sud-Ouest



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

*Les MacGéens de France : Centre et Sud-Ouest*​


*La communauté MacGeneration sur GoogleMaps*

*Mais aussi tout autour du globe : *

Belgique et Luxembourg
France - Ile de France
France - Est & Rhône-Alpes
France - PACA & Sud
France - Ouest & Nord
Québec
Suisse
Autour du globe


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (orléans)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Calor45 (14 Juin 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 ( Montargis )
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (orléans)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## xao85 (18 Juillet 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galat&#233;e (orl&#233;ans)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jath&#233;na&#239;s
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chamb&#233;ry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(P&#233;rigueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (&#224; la rentr&#233;e 2006)


*Midi-Pyr&#233;n&#233;es *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (orléans)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Galatée (13 Septembre 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lalis (18 Septembre 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lamar (21 Septembre 2006)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

]*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
 Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (à la rentrée 2006)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_
_​


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mars 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)


*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoul&#234;me)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galat&#233;e (Blois dans la journ&#233;e, Orl&#233;ans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orl&#233;ans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jath&#233;na&#239;s
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chamb&#233;ry les we)
Julrou 15 (A c&#244;t&#233; de Saint Flour, Cantal)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(P&#233;rigueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)


*Midi-Pyr&#233;n&#233;es *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## arcank (9 Juin 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoul&#234;me)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galat&#233;e (Blois dans la journ&#233;e, Orl&#233;ans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orl&#233;ans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jath&#233;na&#239;s
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chamb&#233;ry les we)
Julrou 15 (A c&#244;t&#233; de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(P&#233;rigueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)


*Midi-Pyr&#233;n&#233;es *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoul&#234;me)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galat&#233;e (Blois dans la journ&#233;e, Orl&#233;ans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orl&#233;ans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jath&#233;na&#239;s
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chamb&#233;ry les we)
Julrou 15 (A c&#244;t&#233; de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Ol&#233;ron)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(P&#233;rigueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)


*Midi-Pyr&#233;n&#233;es *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## arcanomancer (20 Juillet 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoul&#234;me)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galat&#233;e (Blois dans la journ&#233;e, Orl&#233;ans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orl&#233;ans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jath&#233;na&#239;s
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chamb&#233;ry les we)
Julrou 15 (A c&#244;t&#233; de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Ol&#233;ron)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(P&#233;rigueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)


*Midi-Pyr&#233;n&#233;es *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chounim (13 Août 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoul&#234;me)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galat&#233;e (Blois dans la journ&#233;e, Orl&#233;ans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orl&#233;ans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jath&#233;na&#239;s
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chamb&#233;ry les we)
Julrou 15 (A c&#244;t&#233; de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Ol&#233;ron)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(P&#233;rigueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)


*Midi-Pyr&#233;n&#233;es *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## monvilain (20 Août 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Oléron)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)



*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## dodalle (12 Décembre 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)
Dodalle (Bourges)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
Ange_63
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Oléron)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)



*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (13 Décembre 2007)

*Poitou-Charentes *
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

*Centre *
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)
Dodalle (Bourges)

*Auvergne *
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Oléron)

*Limousin *
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)


*Aquitaine *
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)
Ange_63



*Midi-Pyrénées *
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )] * 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## deuzef (11 Décembre 2008)

_*Poitou-Charentes*_
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

_*Centre*_
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)
Dodalle (Bourges)

_*Auvergne*_
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Oléron)

_*Limousin*_
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)
deuzef (Corrèze, Tulle)


_*Aquitaine*_
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)
Ange_63



_*Midi-Pyrénées*_
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )]* 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*


Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Décembre 2008)

_*Poitou-Charentes*_
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

_*Centre*_
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)
Dodalle (Bourges)

_*Auvergne*_
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Oléron)
Pierre-Auvergne (Cl Fd - Cherbourg - Super Besse)
Marie Stockholm

_*Limousin*_
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)
deuzef (Corrèze, Tulle)


_*Aquitaine*_
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)
Ange_63



_*Midi-Pyrénées*_
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )]* 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*


Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...​


----------



## ange_63 (26 Mai 2009)

_*Poitou-Charentes*_
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

_*Centre*_
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)
Dodalle (Bourges)

_*Auvergne*_
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )
Pharmacos (Cl Fd - Thiers - Bruxelles - Oléron)

_*Limousin*_
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)
deuzef (Corrèze, Tulle)


_*Aquitaine*_
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)
Ange_63(Agen et Toulouse)



_*Midi-Pyrénées*_
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)
Ange_63(Toulouse et Agen)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )]* 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*


Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...​


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mai 2009)

_*Poitou-Charentes*_
chaucrin (Oleron)
kiki4586 (la semaine)
sloughi (La Rochelle)
prime79 (Niort)
DomBon (Celles 79)
mielle186 (Poitiers 86)
macaddicted ( 79 la foret / sevre ) 
daffyb (Angoulême)
Tarul(Poitiers et niort)

_*Centre*_
PommeQ (Chartres)
Calor45 (Montargis)
Tornade13
kiki4586 (le week-end)
Galatée (Blois dans la journée, Orléans le reste du temps)
Joeldu18cher(37 et 18)
xao85 (Montargis)
Lalis (Orléans)
Lamar (Tours)
Dodalle (Bourges)

_*Auvergne*_
gibet_b (Clermont-Ferrand)
chandler_jf (C-Fd)
Jathénaïs
pim (Riom, 15 km au nord de Clermont-Ferrand)
Iteeth (Clermont-ferrand)
takamaka (Clermont la semaine, Chambéry les we)
Julrou 15 (A côté de Saint Flour, Cantal)
arcank (Cournon, prendre direction ...  )


_*Limousin*_
Srilumpa
Gwen (Limoges)
Macfan3 (Limoges)
Srilumpa (Limoges)
Hemelune (Creuse)
deuzef (Corrèze, Tulle)


_*Aquitaine*_
airbusA380(near Bordeaux)
Le_iPodeur (Bayonne)
Tautaz (Blagnac)
Azrael24(Périgueux)
Lorna
Doc
DocEvil
squarepusher
ceslinstinct
NightWalker
Amophis
Zyrol
Psygod
G3ck0
Patrick jean-jacques
Kounkountchek
jefrey
PHILBX
picouto (Bordeaux)
chounim (midle perigueux angouleme limoges)
Jeancharleslast (soustons-plage)
Ange_63(Agen et Toulouse)
Pharmacos (Pau - Albi)


_*Midi-Pyrénées*_
[MGZ]Slug (toulouse)
macxe (Toulouse)
Cassandre57 (toulouse)
Wind31 (Toulouse)
Bilbo (Castres)
chris31
benao
matthieu2278 (Blagnac)
Arcanomancer (Toulouse)
Ange_63(Toulouse et Agen)
Pharmacos (Albi - Pau)

_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ( )]* 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*


Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...​


----------

